

Scala for Hackers - whakojacko
http://tommorris.org/wiki/Scala_for_Hackers

======
Cracougix
Nice article, very practical. Didn't realize you could do duck typing in scala
like that. Thanks

------
mml
And -that's- why scala is unsuited for quick hacks.

~~~
eob
Didn't come off that way to me. Care to explain?

